# Main differences between 189 and 190 visa



## knyazs (Feb 19, 2012)

Hi folks!

I know the main difference between 189 and 190 visa is that with 190 visa you have to stay in that state for period of 2 years. Are there any major differences?

Thanks in advance!
Miljan


----------



## thewall (Jul 5, 2012)

*190: *
Priority 3, 
6 months processing time, 
Not ranked (= confirmed Invite until ceiling) 
Planned places 24k, 
has review rights, 
2-year moral obligation

*189:* 
Priority 4, 
12 months processing time, 
Ranked & periodic invites (until ceiling reached).
Planned places 45k


----------



## knyazs (Feb 19, 2012)

Thank you, thewall.

I found some more info on skillselect site:

_There are some obligations that states or territories will require you to meet. These include that you:

- stay in that state or territory that nominated you for at least two years
- keep the state or territory informed of any changes to your address
- complete surveys and provide information when asked.
_
I also found Entitlements for both 189 and 190 where only difference is in the last statement:
189 - sponsor family members for permanent residence
190 - sponsor relatives for permanent residence

I think this is basically the same, but can someone approve?

Thanks,
Miljan


----------



## thewall (Jul 5, 2012)

right, both r same.
to me key difference is Processing time

Cheers!


----------



## knyazs (Feb 19, 2012)

Processing time and fact that you have to stay in that state for 2 years.

Thanks again thewall, have a great day!


----------



## kavitapatel (Jul 13, 2012)

Hi,

Thanks for the above comparison. 

What is the meaning of Planned places 24k in state sponsorship? Do we have any restriction of the areas in the state where we can work during these 2 years?


----------



## Kangaroo20 (Apr 30, 2012)

thewall said:


> right, both r same.
> to me key difference is Processing time
> 
> Cheers!


How have you been ? Saw that you have received EOI invitation. Many congrats :clap2:.


----------



## thewall (Jul 5, 2012)

kavitapatel said:


> Hi,
> 
> Thanks for the above comparison.
> 
> What is the meaning of Planned places 24k in state sponsorship? Do we have any restriction of the areas in the state where we can work during these 2 years?


1. Target 190/489 State sponsor VISA between 01/07/12 & 30/06/13 is 24k approx (Primary+Secondary applicant)

2. 190 is anywhere within same state, 489 typically excludes CBD (exception is SA that includes Adelaide for 489), 

also note 489 Family sponsor includes Perth in WA, but annual planned level for FS (PG4) is 4.2k for 2012-13


----------



## Kangaroo20 (Apr 30, 2012)

Kangaroo20 said:


> How have you been ? Saw that you have received EOI invitation. Many congrats :clap2:.


Did you get acknowledgement letter ? Are you doing medicals before CO granted ? BTW, could you explain how could I get a character certificate in Sydney ?


----------



## thewall (Jul 5, 2012)

Kangaroo20 said:


> Did you get acknowledgement letter ? Are you doing medicals before CO granted ? BTW, could you explain how could I get a character certificate in Sydney ?


r u asking me, perhaps this is not the right thread 

anyhow. yes I got Invite+Applied+ACK all on 15/10
I did :boxing: upload as many as i could :boxing: including PCC. Waiting for Doctor get back today, filled in online Med forms - will do it soon (giving it a try).

If u mean PCC for Oz, check out *AFP website *they r closer t u than me  giv'em a buzzz Ph(02) 6140 6502


----------



## thewall (Jul 5, 2012)

*AUSTRALIA*
Relevant document: ‘National Police Check’.
Residents and non-residents
Complete the National Police Check Application Form available from the Australian Federal Police 

Send completed form by mail to:
AFP Criminal Records
Locked Bag 8550
Canberra City
ACT 2601

Note: Code 33 must be used when completing the form. Fingerprints are not required.
A standard / partial disclosure is not acceptable. The AFP national police check is the only acceptable check for immigration purposes.


----------

